

Has an iPhone/Android app "saved" a Start-Up? - rjrodger

Just how important are Apps to start-ups? Can it be demonstrated that a Start-Up has survived (at least to the next round of funding) because they decided to put out an iPhone or Android app?
======
christo16
Pandora- [http://www.businessinsider.com/pandora-was-saved-by-the-
ipho...](http://www.businessinsider.com/pandora-was-saved-by-the-iphone-now-
its-thinking-ipo-2010-3)

------
ryanjmo
We used our paid iPhone Apps to get to ramen profitability. Then raised money
and made them free. They saved us for sure.

So yes it has happened and we are one such company.

------
AlexMuir
The chap who created Elements on the iPad made more in one day than he made
from his website in the previous x years.

